# Best oral winstrol brand ?



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

will be starting some oral winstrol soon and was wondering what brands you lads found best ?

can get

pro chem10mg and 50mg

alpha pharma rexabol 10mg and 50mg

sure i can get almost any brand so recommendations welcome

Thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ive ran fusion pharmas winny caps, they do tabs and caps but caps are cheaper and do same job ime


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Id go for the alpha 50 mg ! But ino they are expensive so depends on your budget ..


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Id go for the alpha 50 mg ! But ino they are expensive so depends on your budget ..


cost no problem

was leaning towards Ap rex tbo .


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Go for it then matey pro chem are good but i know there are alot of fakes going round at the min ..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I rate the pc.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

last cycle i ran percision labs winny 100mg ed strong and solid enjoyed them


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alpha pharma winny is very good


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Alpha any day practically pharma grade the only drawback is cost if that isnt a issue then buy them.


----------



## rickywald (Aug 31, 2012)

Alpha is the s***!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used

Alpha

Rohm

Anabolic Research

Fusion

All to the same benifits


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill say pc but never tried any other


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

british dispensary azolol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Anyone used WC winni tabs?


Someone gave the wc winnys a really good review on here the other day, heard good things about them!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm using crius labs at 40mg at the moment. End of my cycle, seen my strength go through the roof on a cut. Very happy with them, but I've never ran winstrol before, so I can't compare.


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a big rohm fan but those alpha pharm Winnie hav got a good rep round my way only thing is they seem to be in short supply round here


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Only pharma Winny I ever ran was PC but with all the questions about quality of their gear and/or fakes doing the rounds I'd go with AP, they seem to have a solid rep ATM.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

just started fuerza labs winstrol over last week and allready seein good results


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

wildcat winstrol 50mg gave me great results this was like 2 years ago though was very impressed, nice stength gains, solid pumps and got even more vascular could see some nice cuts on pecs coming through tihs only at 50mg per day for 6 weeks, i have used tren now and would say i got better gains on winny, know it sounds stupid but was left unimpressed esp with all the hype around it


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Only pharma Winny I ever ran was PC but with all the questions about quality of their gear and/or fakes doing the rounds I'd go with AP, they seem to have a solid rep ATM.


Didn't know PC had gone pharma grade!


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Didn't know PC had gone pharma grade!


LOL i was thinking the same things .


----------

